# Short-time working and redundancy. A few questions!



## pmace (10 May 2012)

Hello!!!

I was placed on a short time working arrangment in late 2011. This has progressed along with me working 2-days one week and 3 days the next.

This arrangement is really starting to wear me down as in my opinion I will not revert to a full time working situation again. Business is busy again and I'm up to my neck in work the days I am in the office. I think the MD is just trying to squeeze things as much as possible and will continue on with this arrangement even though my limited days is effecting things at 
work for others. 

According to my research, having worked for less than 3 days (i.e. 2-days) in 6 of the last 13 weeks I'm entitled to apply to my employer to make me redundant. Is this correct?

My employer formally notified me of the short time arrangment by letter which I then used to apply for job seekers benefit.

If I apply for redunancy can I still use Form RP9 even though this wasn't used at the start of the short time working arrangment?

I'm pretty sure my employer will panic in his own way if I do apply to be made redundant. I reckon he will just bury his head in the sand and just ignore my request. I also feel pretty sure he won't go with the counter notice arrangement of offering me 13 consecutive weeks of continuous employment.

What is the procedure if I receive no response from my employer to my RP9 request? Do I just document this with my employer, say by email, and then approach about notice arrangements to push things along?

Has anyone else been in a similar situation? I just want out at this stage or am willing to work in with the 13 weeks of continuous employment if that comes about too.

Thanks.


----------



## Nutso (11 May 2012)

You should first request of your employer that you return to full time work.  See what his answer is to that and then decide if you wish to apply for redundancy.


----------



## Black Sheep (11 May 2012)

You need to request a return to full time employment regardless of whether you stay or go. If you remain on part time hours without requesting a return to full time it is deemed that you are happy with part time hours and therefore redundancy would be based on the part time hours. 

It's important you put this request (in writing) to your boss now and continue to do this every couple of months if you stay


----------



## pmace (20 Jun 2012)

Thanks to those who replied to my thread and I'm writing here to update.

I had a few meetings with my employer in the last few weeks regarding my situation. My employer promised me that if certain things fell into place then I would go back on a full-time arrangement pretty much immediately.

This has not worked out according to our discussions and he's still pushing to maintain the part-time scenario for a few more months. I think he is hoping I'll miraculously find a job and he won't have to resort to redundancy and a payout.

I intend to serve the RP9 form later this week. I'd like to hear other peoples experiences of serving the RP9. 

What should I be aware of? How do I prove service of the form? Should I serve personnally? I can see him denying he ever received it!!!!


----------



## pmace (20 Jun 2012)

One more question.....do I have to have Part A of the form completed by the employer. I have a letter from my employer notifying me of the initial short time work arrangement. Can I just use this with the RP9 form and complete part B as required?

Thanks...


----------

